# Transmission Shifting Hard - First Gear



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

1995 Chevy Blazer - Have a transmission shifting hard out of first gear. It's right about time for the filter/fluid to be changed (another 1200 miles) and this just started yesterday evening. When it's cold (vehicle just started up) and it's in first gear, it kind of stutters/slips then you get kind of like a 'relief shift' into second. Once it is warmed up, no sign of anything wrong. When it starts acting up like this, is it already too late? Or will the standard filter/fluid change generally 'fix' this?


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Did you check the fluid level? Is the fluid dark or burnt smelling? I can't remember if that year is electronically shifted, is the check engine light on?

Many think there is something wrong with the trans when it's actually an engne performanc problem. Hard to say over forum post.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep, I checked the fluid and it was perfect on the stick. Smells good too. No check engine light. DW kept saying it could be engine too. I'm really guessing the transmission is the problem. Just acted like it didn't want to shift out of first gear. No problem with the other gears, even while cold. Started acting up when we went to the store last night. We were in the store about an hour or so. Came back out and started out again. This time, no slipping feeling, but it definitely acted like it didn't want to shift out of first. Stopped at the gas station to check out the dipstick. They were out of paper towels so I just came on home. Took off out of the gas station just fine. Checked the dipstick this morning.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

An engine down on power from a plugged fuel filter will give you that won't shift feeling. If the fluid looks good and isn't burnt it generally means you're not burning anything up like a clutch pack. I'd drive it and get more of a feel for it.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I had a similar problem with the wife's GM car. I changed the filter and what little fluid that was in the sump portion of the tranny. Problem persisted. Adding a treatment of Lucas Transmission Treatment fixed the problem.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

agmantoo said:


> I had a similar problem with the wife's GM car. I changed the filter and what little fluid that was in the sump portion of the tranny. Problem persisted. Adding a treatment of Lucas Transmission Treatment fixed the problem.


Yep them s10 trannys are a real winner...I change the fluid/filter in my wifes Jimmy every 15k and use Lucas,got 185k on it-still working...if it did'nt look like it just came off the dealer floor I would sell it...Have you changed the middle plug on dr side yet(V6),the steering shaft prevents easy removal-great design


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are you checking the fluid when it's cold or after driving it for a while?


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

does that model transmission have a modulater valve?


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'm checking the stick after driving for awhile. On the modulator valve, I have no idea. Started it up cold this morning and drove it to town. No apparent problem. When I pulled out of the post office it hesitated in first and then bumped to second again. Then didn't have any more problems. I'm going to a local mechanic in the morning and will see what he'll charge for changing the fluid and filter. I used the Lucas Transfix on the old Toyota we had and while it did work for awhile (was slipping in reverse) it wasn't long before I was doing the Flintstones method to go in reverse.

I was reading on a Blazer forum about this issue and it seems pretty common with these transmissions. With some, the tires actually chirp from first to second. A few said they went to the local transmission shop and they said it wouldn't hurt to drive it like that (job security??).

I'm pretty sure this is the original transmission on this one too. It has about the same mileage as yours, zant. And I'm with you on the selling aspect. This one looks pretty good for the year. Not one speck of rust on the body. Although it could use a paint job and I most likely would have gave her one by now had I not been sinking money into fixing everything breaking so often. Inside is almost perfect too, but she could use a light cleaning about now. I cleaned up the engine bay and engine pretty good too when I was waiting for my heads to get back from the machine shop over the summer. If the thing goes kaput, I'll probably just run it back through the auction block where I found her and let someone else have some fun with her. When I bought it, you couldn't drive it a mile down the road without it overheating. Had _major issues_ back then too. Ah, the memories!:teehee:


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Took it out again today and it started acting up again, straight out of the drive. The first to second thing - and it acts like it's getting worse (the slipping in first) and happening even with it being driven around for awhile now. Went to the mechanic and they basically acted like they didn't want to mess with it. They checked and smelled the transmission fluid and said nothing wrong with it. It was losing coolant all of the sudden and they found that leak. Said it was the freeze plug behind the starter. Couldn't get them to fix that today either. Told me to get some Bar's Stop Leak and they should be able to get to it this next week. I grabbed everything I needed that was in stock that I would need to fix the leak and change the transmission fluid/filter. Have to pick up the transmission filter and freeze plug in Elizabethtown on the way down to my folks. Probably just throwing good money out the window, but what do you do......


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You need a new mechanic. 

If the bands are worn and slipping changing the fluid and filter won't get you very far. You could put in a new or rebuilt tranny, that would probably outlast the engine.

ETA, had most of my Ford tranny's rebuilt around 180k.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> ETA, had most of my Ford tranny's rebuilt around 180k.


UGH, dont tell me that!!!! My tranny's been acting weird in mine and it's got about 170k....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got another one that's about due too. Not acting up, yet. Just a matter of time. I have to look at it this way though, the last one I had done cost $1200 and the van went for another 35,000 miles and 2 1/2 years before the engine crapped out. (no other major repairs in that time) It was worth the money, IMO.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

This Blazer would have the 4L60-E Transmission? Is that correct?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you call your Chevy dealer and give them your VIN they should be able to tell you what tranny is in your vehicle.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I think I got all that figured out last night. I was reading last night about several different causes for this problem. I read of two people saying they had similar problems. Said they replaced their Throttle Position Sensor and it fixed the problem.

Well, I stripped out one of the screw holes for the idle air control valve when I first got this thing and went ahead and grabbed another plenum at Pull-A-Part with all the sensors still attached (was about $15), so I had an extra TPS lying around. I put it on a few hours ago and went for a drive. I stopped and started about 20 times and I haven't had the problem reoccur _yet_. The real reason I stopped and started so many times...I couldn't believe the difference in the 1-2 shift. All I can say is ~WOW~! I can't remember that shift point being so smooth. These were smooth starts. Hard starts. And the transmission just switched gears like brand new. Very smooth.

The gods are probably laughing at me tonight. :hysterical: Probably have their way with me tomorrow. :sob:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't you just love it when the fix turns out to be simple and cheap?


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Huh. You fixed a transmission shifting problem with a throttle position sensor, on a 95 model car. I've got to tuck that one away in memory, for cogitation if nothing else. Interesting, very interesting.


----------

